# شبكة الصرف العموميه



## ميدو الغريب (11 نوفمبر 2015)

مستوى شبكه الصرف العموميه فى مصر على مستوى كام
و عاوز كود اسس و تصميم محطات الرفع المصرى


----------



## شيخ الحارة (4 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
المفترض أن المنسوب يكون حسب الميول الطبيعية
و لا يكون قصدك غير ذلك .


----------

